
Stop Erasing Women From Tech History - jamesbritt
https://medium.com/message/stop-erasing-women-from-tech-history-5d99b77ad71b
======
sp332
I knew the other co-founders were trying to rewrite history, but I didn't
expect TechCrunch to let them get away with it.

